# Leaking hose spigots.



## ChrisMN (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey everyone, new to the forums. Glad to have discovered a great resource!

I am experiencing difficulties in figuring out how to repair my anti siphon hose spigots on both my front and back yard faucets.

The picture below should show you a better picture.
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2051&stc=1&d=1278728571

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you in advance.

ChrisMN


----------



## lloyd (Jul 12, 2010)

I hate to say this but that vacuum breaker looks factory (if your looks just like that) I don't think it comes off. Might be time for some new faucets. Or you might be able to mix up some jb and plug the holes.


----------



## ChrisMN (Jul 12, 2010)

I thought it might be a factory VB.

So I could just shut the water off and screw the entire faucet off (out of the wall), take it to ace hardware, get a new one, and simply screw it on?

Thanks


----------



## lloyd (Jul 13, 2010)

> So I could just shut the water off and screw the entire faucet off (out of the wall), take it to ace hardware, get a new one, and simply screw it on?



Yes, if it's like the one in the photo and you don't have to back up the supplying pipe/line with a wrench inside the wall.

A frost free faucet goes deeper and would likely need attention from the other side of the wall.


----------



## ChrisMN (Jul 13, 2010)

lloyd - Im pretty sure it's not a frost free tap, as I live in the desert, it wouldn't be needed.  Ill probly just replace the faucet. Is it against the law to use a regular spigot? or do I have to use vacuum breakers?


----------



## lloyd (Jul 13, 2010)

It's probably code to use faucets with vacuum breaker, but no one is ever going to call you on it, especially on an older home.


----------



## Redwood (Jul 13, 2010)

The Vacuum Breaker may have a hole in the side where a tamper proof locking screw is located.

If it does drill it out and it should unscrew.

You can then replace the vacuum breaker. get one that is freeze resistant.

If it is not a separate VB replace the hose bibb and VB. You should take cross connection as a serious problem that can effect the health and well being of your family and neighbors...

Not something that you can get away with....:2cents:

Have a good read at this link!


----------

